# trying 2003 SER brakes on a B-13



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Fellows, I was wondering if anyone has investigated using the 2003 SE-R front rotors and calipers on the B13. I have a 2003 SE-R non-spec and I may try to fit over the rotors and calipers to try this out. But I thought I would ask if anybody thought of it?

Chris


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They're different bolt patterns, so you'd have to have the rotors redrilled or convert to 4x114.3... just totally not worth it. Stick with the AD22VFs, they kick ass.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

^^ Well maybe he wants something more. AD22vF's aren't great for extended track time I hear. Can't really beat them for the price though I agree.
If all you had to do was drill the rotors I'd say go for it. I'd imagine some fabrication would be required for a toreque member too. 

How much cheaper would it be than a fastbrakes kit? There aren't exactly a lot of B15 SE-R's laying around in scrap yards. Better to look into Altima or Maxima brakes if you wanna get more stopping power over AD22VF's


----------



## 743motorsport (Nov 11, 2002)

would u be able to use the calipers from the brembo pack offered on teh spec-v :cheers: ? thinking about doing this


----------

